

ONE CLICK to find out who, on your Gmail, registered for the Ashley Madison. - amleaks
http://www.amleaks.com

======
sp332
Why? Digging through this doesn't seem to have any positive use case.
[https://twitter.com/SwiftOnSecurity/status/63484535043240755...](https://twitter.com/SwiftOnSecurity/status/634845350432407552)

~~~
amleaks
Data transparency, amidst the secret infidelity promoted by Ashley Madison, is
positive itself.

~~~
sp332
Yeah I read the "About" page but I don't understand it. Dumping secrets is the
opposite of privacy and I value privacy.

